# Got these three over the past weekend. Possible pontils



## cowsgomoo (Dec 17, 2020)

The Atwood’s / Jaundice Bitters / Moses Atwood / Georgetown / Mass one has an unusual and distinct circle on the bottom of it. I haven’t seen a mold base bottom with one of those like that.

The second one is just under a foot tall and can’t sit flat levelly. I think it may be free blown since the kick up isn’t nearly as high as I’ve seen in other turn molds but the horizontal lines going through it also make it more difficult to ID. The horizontal lines switch over to vertical ones going up to the tooled finish. This one also flares out some as it goes further from the base.

The third one is 10.25 inches tall with the same confusing characteristics as bottle two. This one has a very distinct applied top and also the handle part is applied to the horizontal lined part (you can see where the glass has been handled to form that around). It also flares out some.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 17, 2020)

https://sha.org/bottle/bases.htm

No pontils in your lot, I'm afraid. The above link can be very educational.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Dec 17, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> https://sha.org/bottle/bases.htm
> 
> No pontils in your lot, I'm afraid. The above link can be very educational.


I use that site a lot and still had some questions.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2020)

Doesn't hurt to ask.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 19, 2020)

cowsgomoo said:


> I use that site a lot and still had some questions.



Good site, but many answers will only come with time and experience.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Good site-Great people!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

All later ,keep digging.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 22, 2020)

As a rule of thumb, it's a pontil if you can slice your finger on it easily or if there is a very obvious gray/red iron embedded the base.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 23, 2020)

RIBottleguy said:


> As a rule of thumb, it's a pontil if you can slice your finger on it easily or if there is a very obvious gray/red iron embedded the base.


Polished too.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Polished too.


Sand pontils are tough to tell as well.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Sand pontils are tough to tell as well.


 very nice clean Atwoods I'll talk to you then I'm here in Louisville Kentucky they're always a cool bottle today that was so clean it looks great keep on pecking boy go get them cool bottles like that that's what this Hobbies all about you know this is the best website I've ever been on I like it


----------

